# AMR Orientation



## scking89 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, just got hired by an AMR in Texas, and was wondering if anyone knows what thier orientation is like. I start it in a couple weeks Mon-Thur 0900-1700. The anticipation is killing me lol.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 22, 2010)

scking89 said:


> Hi, just got hired by an AMR in Texas, and was wondering if anyone knows what thier orientation is like. I start it in a couple weeks Mon-Thur 0900-1700. The anticipation is killing me lol.



I think you should talk to Linuss about this one... He has a little bit of experience with them.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 22, 2010)

Only went through their orientation twice >_<

Orientation is pretty simple... couple days of company policies, EVOC, and if you're in Dallas, getting your Dallas ambulance permit.  You never stay the full 0900-1700 day... usually out between 1pm-3pm.  However they are still long days just because of the videos.


Which branch are you going to be with?


----------



## scking89 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh cool... thanks. I am at Houston. Here just to go through medic school then will be leaving. Dont know where to yet.. but Houston only does IFT... and I would like to transfer to a 911.


----------



## Jay (Jul 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> couple days of company policies, EVOC, and if you're in Dallas, getting your Dallas ambulance permit.



Really? They will give you EVOC and as part of paid training too? That seems very generous of them. From what I am hearing everyone in Philadelphia wants you to have current EVOC along with your BLS and state cert in good standing.


----------



## Cclearly3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I just got hired on with AMR Dallas in May and I plan on transferring to 911 immediately after the 6 month probationary stage. The most we get is a decent priority 2. . .  
Which is rare. Good luck in Houston!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 31, 2010)

Jay said:


> Really? They will give you EVOC and as part of paid training too? That seems very generous of them. From what I am hearing everyone in Philadelphia wants you to have current EVOC along with your BLS and state cert in good standing.



Eh, Texas doesn't require an EVOC card or course or anything, so it's generally otj, and maybe some formalities in a parking lot getting used to how a box drives.


----------



## Jay (Aug 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Eh, Texas doesn't require an EVOC card or course or anything, so it's generally otj, and maybe some formalities in a parking lot getting used to how a box drives.



Linuss, EVOC for us was quiet challenging. 

The first day was not too bad, it is officially 8 hours of classroom time, videos, etc. The second day however, if done right by instructors that want to make sure that you are going to know what your doing can be defined as a cross between fun and troublesome. We had multiple timed stations and had to do them all correctly on a practice run and on a solo-run. It even included parallel parking an ambulance by a double parked car without hitting a low hanging tree branch with almost no clearing. We also had to go back and forth through a few cones several times within I believe a foot of the cone each pass. We had to back into the "loading dock" and make sure that we were over it without hitting it. There were also several stop signs that we had to be completely even to without passing. Needless to say it was a fun but stressful day to get that card in PA.

All in all, even if TX doesn't require it I would strongly recommend it. It really gets you comfortable with the ambulance and its size and the first day does help you with driving skills that you forget over time. 

PA will also accept EVOC for _coned credits _(16 hours) but since half of your _coned credits _have to me in med/trauma (not including CPR/BLS) you will still need to take some other courses as well. NIMS is also a quick way to get non-med/truama credits. But its an easy course to get a lot of credits in most states.

I also saved some money on my car insurance when they accepted it as a "safe driver" course.


----------

